# Tortuga Tackle Box Stocked



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

I don't lack but the handle but I went on and stocked it. Most the tackle as you can see is 60's-70's. I'm still going to enjoy adding to it through the years. Also tried to keep it saltwater.








Top tray








Space under top tray








Drawer in the middle








Bottom space
































Added some old sting ray barbs for subject matter


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

She's lookin' good, Johnny.... Hell..now I want her BACK !!!:rotfl:


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Absolute Classic John.. I would cherish that box also. 

I am going to throw some classic green into it..


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

very nice

2cool


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

The fishing pliars in the third photo is something I have been looking for for the last couple of years. I used to have several and they all turned up missing. Keep them, because I sure haven't been able to find any and I used to use them all the time going offshore. I wanted to try them inshore, but they are gone and I have looked everywhere for some.

The stocked box is looking good. Takes you back in time for sure.


----------



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

Funny how your mind stays young till you look at something like this and you remember using it.


----------



## FishBone (Oct 11, 2004)

Very nice, good job.


----------



## lady linda (Nov 25, 2008)

Very nice job. LL


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Good job JJ I remember a lot of that stuff.


----------



## On The Hook (Feb 24, 2009)

Nice project.


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

That is neat! Diffently a converasational piece to have.


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

That sure is one sweet set up Mate!!!


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

Comming along nicely ! 
You need some Tony Acceta #5 silver spoons to go with those Bingo's.


----------



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

EndTuition said:


> Comming along nicely !
> You need some Tony Acceta #5 silver spoons to go with those Bingo's.


 Thanks to all on your comments, ET, I'm looking for some spoons while grazing antique shops.


----------



## FishmanSA (Jun 19, 2009)

very nice...i'm on the look out for a vintage wood tackle box myself...i have a few nice older reels i want to display them in....


----------

